# Brauche Hilfe beim Kernel konfiguieren

## Zaiko

Hallo zusammen,

die letzten 2 Tage habe ich damit verbracht, einen Kernel zu konfiguieren. Die hohe Anzahl an Optionen und Möglichkeiten im menuconfig haben mir Kopfzerbrechen berreit. Doch die Mühe hat sich anscheinen gelohnt. Mein erster gentoo-Kernel startet problemlos. Ich befürchte aber, dass ich nicht alles so eingestellt habe, wie es zu meinem System sein sollte. Deshalb frage ich hier um hilfe, ob sich jemand die Mühe machen könnte meine .config einmal durchzugehen und mir sagen kann, was ich da noch (de)aktivieren soll.

```
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 2.4GHz (9x267)

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-965P-DS4

Arbeitsspeicher: 2GB G.Skill DDR2 SDRAM 800Mhz

Festplatte: 2 x 250GB Hitachi (AHCI-Mode)[

Laufwerke: LG GSA-H22L DVD-RAM

Grafik: NVIDIA GeForce 8800GTS (G80)

Soundkarte: Realtek ALS888@Intel 8280 1HB ICH8R

```

Anstatt die ganze .config hier zu Posten und das Fenster zu sprengen, habe ich es lieber bei pastie hochgeladen: http://pastie.org/1238762

----------

## toralf

Schau Dir doch mal dies hier an :

```
n22 /usr/src/linux # perl ./scripts/kconfig/streamline_config.pl > c; diff c .config
```

----------

## Marlo

Hallo Zaiko,

hier gibt es alles zum Kernelbau >> http://www.kernel-seeds.org/ ,sogar fertige  .configs.

Die kannst du dann mit deinem Eigenbau vergleichen.

Fang mit dieser Seite an; http://www.kernel-seeds.org/working.html

Grüße

Ma

----------

## Hollowman

Hallo

Benutz den Kernel einfach, Fehlende Optionen ergeben sich von ganz alleine.

Sebastian

----------

